# Seat Belts (rear) 66



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys.... Need rear seat belts for my 66, they are brown. Any ideas where I might find a pair???
Thanks, Rick:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a search at e-bay for 'GTO seat belts', you should find what you need, maybe, brown may be a hard color to find.


----------

